# Hi, I'm new in this section



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi All,

My background is that I was posting lots a few years ago, then had my DS through our first IVF attempt. He was born in March 08. My periods returned when he was 5 months old - so started TTC again. Not happened yet, so went to IVF clinic to find out about another cycle. Just waiting for AF to arrive so I can have blood test, scan and HSG and DH has to have another sprem test and blood test.  If all ok will be starting ICSI (only 3 embies last time) in August.  So as we know it's imminent I've been weaning DS from breastfeeding, which is going ok - he's not had mummy milk for 10 days and is not that bothered about not having it!  I would've loved to be a tandem feeding mummy, but as natural pg soooo unlikely we've got to go down this route again.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Katy x


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Katy  

Welcome,  there are some lovely ladies here, who are a huge support while we try for another miracle.    Look forward to chatting.

Why not come over the the H4am chat thread... can post a link if you'd like?

Karin

xxx


----------

